# Pure Magic



## Greg W (Oct 2, 2010)

I know IBS affects about 50 million just in the United States. Me too. I was diagnosed with IBS in about 1981 and was told I would need surgery. No surgery so far, and symptoms are getting beter. Was hospitalized several times. Getting beter so far. Following medical advise from doctors put me in the hospital. Wanted to share how I got better. Over half of adults have a decline in sugar digesting enzymes. Too much carbs overwhelms the ability to absorb all the carbs you eat, and the excess carbs provide nutrients that cause excess bacteria growth. That excess bacteria was part of my diagnosis in 1981. I lost my ability to digest any lactose and can't digest very much sucrose. Doctors don't have any reliable tests for digestive enzyme deficiency so they can't give you a reliable diagnosis.Telling you that you have Irritable Bowel Syndrome without giving you a diet is like telling you that you have swollen thumb syndrome without telling you to stop hammering nails.The problem with diet is that food is not a disease. Food is controlled by USDA. Disease is controlled by CDC and AMA. Doctors don't "treat" diet. Dieticians do that. Dieticians are not doctors. Very obvious situation when you know about the kinds of limitations doctors have to work with. My symptoms dissapeared after starting a modified Atkins diet regiem. No regular carbs, so no grains, no sweets, no soft drinks, no cookies, no breads, no rice, and so on. The modified part is no dairy, no milk, no cheese, no ice cream, no beans, and no cole vegetables (no cabbage, no brocoli, and so on). No spinach, no citrus, no coffee, and limited tea. No nightshade vegetables, so no potatoes, no eggplant, no tomatoes and so on. Some nutrient supliments seem to help, like zinc, glutamine, and vitamin D. The USDA web site has good information about RDI. This part is a total mistery to me. I went into remission about a year after I began walking several miles every day while on the diet and taking the supplements. The gas and pain vanished. I relapsed when I went off the diet and stopped walking. The exersise trick works best if you are hungry when you start the walk and consume a meal shortly after you finish the walk. Magic. Might be good to make sure you don't have liver disease before you try this, but it is very low risk for the few weeks it takes to find out if this helps if you don't have liver problems. Please write a message to me and post a reply to let me know if this helps you. I wish everyone well.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There was a small clinical study done awhile ago that showed low carb diets like Atkins can help some people with diarrhea predominate IBS.A fair number of people doing these diets for weight loss find the induction phase (which was what was tested) constipating, so if you tend to have constipation issues it may not be the best bet.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

I think there is definitely something to this because I have a heckuva time with carbs, and I actually quit all sugar and wheat for 4 days and my symptoms started to get better (the chronic bloating in my abdomen went down in just 48 hours). It was tough not to eat wheat though, since it's in just about everything... I have a cold right now and resorted to eating throat lozenges (with sugar) and a few other things, but I plan on trying this again in the near future.


----------



## Greg W (Oct 2, 2010)

I wanted to know why this works so I've been spending quite a bit of time on the National Institutes of Health site doing research. Abouut 1 in 3 people in central Europe cannot absorb sucrose. About 10% of Europeans cannot absorb lactose and about 95% of non-Europeans cannot absorb lactose.Census data for race breakdown shows these sugar issues affect about half of the US population. About 1 in 3 of us have bacteria that will stimulate the immune system or make too much gas when sugar is added. Inability to absorb thesugar we eat puts sugar into the colon where it does not belong. Mucous is supposed to keep bacteria off the walls of the colon, but sugar mixes with mucous and that causes bacteria to grow inside the mucous that is supposed to protect us. OUCH!!!I asked my doctors about this and they made fun of me. Told me "you will get a Nobel Prize if you figure out how to cure this". My doctors made statements that indicate they are aware of the situation. My wife and I came to the conclusion that surgery is more profitable than diet suggestions, so gastroenerologists are not telling patients about this so they can make more money. The advise they gave me actually put me in the hospital. I WANT THE WHOLE WORLD TO KNOW. The sooner the beter. I'm about to publish a book. I am so pi$$ed off!!!


----------



## Greg W (Oct 2, 2010)

If you get contipated then take psilum (metamucil). This is insoluble fiber. Just start slow with less than the label and let it sit half an hour before you drink it. It is a bad idea to start with allot right away, especially if your intestines are swollen. Don't take "soluble fiber" products. That feeds the bacteria like puting gasoline on a fire. Bad idea. Forgot to mention that part. Thank you K.I feel like a walking experiment. Wishing everyone well.


----------



## Greg W (Oct 2, 2010)

Also - avoid antibiotics and bismuth subsalicalate (pepto bismol). These are good when you need them. The problem is that consuming sugar you cannot absorb causes pain/gas from too much bacteria and poisoning the bacteria temporarily won't fix anything but it will make the bacteria resistant so it won't work the next time. You have to stop feeding sugar to the bacteria. I'm not a scientist, but I can tell the mix of bacteria improves when you cut back on medications AND carbs because my sweat smells like s#!t when I go off my diet or when I take medications.Wishing everyone well.


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

thank you for shareing all this advice Modified Atkins diet that name is perfect. why didn't i think of that xD that's exactly the same thing i have been doing a modified atkins diet. i guess maybe i never named it that because on the atkin forums people get really pissed off at people doing atkins there own way cause then they complain when it doesn't work xD but ya '' modified atkins diet for IBS '' they should accept that name with the for IBS at the end of it anyways you seem alot like me maybe my safe foods list would work for you too? so you can eat more foods. scroll down till you see my post at this link.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/128769-feeling-alone/are you sure you can't eat broccoli? you need to cut all the stems off the broccoli and just eat the top flower parts then it's good to eat. the stems are where the fiber is and that's why i toss them.and your right not to trust doctors man so many of them don't care about us at all and not only that the health system is a big busniess and has become corrupt. they don't even know how heart disease works did you know saturated fats are good for us? and help protect against heart disease.http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2010/08/10/making-sense-of-your-cholesterol-numbers.aspxthere is TONS of corrupt health things be very careful of vaccine shots, and flu shots like swine flu shots don't ever get them untill you have fully researched everything and researched the posions in them they can be very dangerous. there is also reports that the swine flu was mild and just vitamin D could have cured it. but since the goverment bought a bunch of the vaccines already they didn't want to look bad basically so they pushed it on everyone with lies. i know one thing that il never get a vaccine again not till i spend a good time researching about it and waiting a year first for information to pop up about it.and there is also so many posions added into are foods such as soy, hyodrogenated oils, sugars, man made trans fats, magnesium stearate, titanium dioxide.http://www.westonaprice.org/soy-alert.htmllook at how deadly soy is. Infants exclusively fed soy-based formula have 13,000 to 22,000 times more estrogen compounds in their blood than babies fed milk-based formula, the estrogenic equivalent of at least five birth control pills per day. it is an abominationthey also posion us with radiation.http://emf.mercola.com/sites/emf/archive/2010/09/25/high-ct-scan-radiation-is-deadly.aspxanyways heres some good linkshttp://www.biblelife.org/bowel.htmhttp://wwww.westonaprice.org/home-mainmenu-1.htmlalso i know you don't eat this but just look at how deadly they are xDhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCwVAkrHLq4also here is information i got on vitamin Dhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlXdegk2icAalso here is some new information i have but i don't know fully how it works yet.when my mom was at the bank this guy said to her that his brother go's around curing peoples cancer by geting them to take'' 50,000 IU liquid form of vitamin D3 with lot's of liquid calcium and a little milk ''i believe you take this daily untill your cancer is gone and maybe by the 14th day though you should check your vitamin D blood levels to make sure your not overdoseing. it's hard to overdose you should easily go 14 days with out worry but then you should check just to be safe and also you need to learn how to do the vitamin D blood level test cause im not sure how.note: i don't know if it has to be taken with a little milk or not. and it's a liquid calcium suppliment drink at the store so normally you take about 2 spoonfuls of it so if it were lot's then maybe 3 spoonfuls???also you may need more magnesium. maybe a liquid calcium with magnesium is good? i don't know maybe raw pumpkin seeds for magnesium would be a better source?anyways i have not fully tested nore know how exactly this cancer cure works but thats what was said. and also dr mercola says in his 7 part video on youtube if you get your vitamin D high enough in your blood it can cure 75% of cancers.anyways if you know anyone with cancer it's worth a shot showing them this.also the atkins diet cures heart disease, obesity, and type 2 diabetes as wellnote: some people may need to get there thyriod fixed before they can lose weight.sorry for the big post i just wanted to share information







oh ya if you live in a area with bad water like a city you should get a reverse osmosis water filtration system there is also 5 stage reverse osmosis water filtration systems. anyways there are hormones in the water that the normal systems in place cannot filter out. also populations of fish turn 90% female from these hormones its really messed up.anyways thanks for shareing your information about IBS







IBS is such a terrible [email protected] actionwhen you eat low carb this can happenhttp://www.biblelife.org/ketosis.htmbut it's not as bad as a real cold. but it might be something like your experiencing. also if your loseing alot of weight then make sure you drink extra water.


----------



## Rubin10 (Aug 26, 2007)

Greg W said:


> I wanted to know why this works so I've been spending quite a bit of time on the National Institutes of Health site doing research. Abouut 1 in 3 people in central Europe cannot absorb sucrose. About 10% of Europeans cannot absorb lactose and about 95% of non-Europeans cannot absorb lactose.Census data for race breakdown shows these sugar issues affect about half of the US population. About 1 in 3 of us have bacteria that will stimulate the immune system or make too much gas when sugar is added. Inability to absorb thesugar we eat puts sugar into the colon where it does not belong. Mucous is supposed to keep bacteria off the walls of the colon, but sugar mixes with mucous and that causes bacteria to grow inside the mucous that is supposed to protect us. OUCH!!!I asked my doctors about this and they made fun of me. Told me "you will get a Nobel Prize if you figure out how to cure this". My doctors made statements that indicate they are aware of the situation. My wife and I came to the conclusion that surgery is more profitable than diet suggestions, so gastroenerologists are not telling patients about this so they can make more money. The advise they gave me actually put me in the hospital. I WANT THE WHOLE WORLD TO KNOW. The sooner the beter. I'm about to publish a book. I am so pi$$ed off!!!


----------



## Rubin10 (Aug 26, 2007)

If you are about to publish a book I'll be happy to share my 5 years pain journal that includes symptoms, reaction to medication, pain level, doctor's advice, etc. Rubin 10 Ph.D


----------



## alwaysfeltdifferent (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow! This has absolutely confused me. I was involved in a 17 year study (my part was 7 years) for breast cancer that was a high carb low fat diet. The Atkins diet was definitely not considered a good diet regardless of cancer concerns or general health including IBS. The diet I participated in, we used meat (regardless of what kind) as a condiment and ate as much vegetables and carbs. (good carbs) as we wanted. Having said that, it was within reason. Lots of great soups often pureed and rice, lentils and beans. I don't know why, but beans don't seem to bother me like they do most people who have IBS D. The rice has been a god send for me over the years when my IBS has been particularly bad. The soluble fibre in it has definitely helped. So, you can see how confused I would be to hear of an Atkins diet that would be considered good for someone who has IBS D. Cooked vegetables aren't as hard on the system as non cooked and vegetable based oils are generally better (olive being one) than animal fats regarding digestion. I am honestly completely confused. Does anyone on here follow Eating for IBS? I found that book very helpful and it certainly isn't an Atkins type diet.


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

@alwaysfeltdifferentdon't be too confused i have to agree that if i ate a high carb diet brown rice would be the staple of my diet







also at times i thought i could not eat kidney beans but lately i found out they were not near as bad as i thought. i always ate them with chili before and with canned tomato sauce which is really bad for me. but also the canned liquid preservative E.D.T.A or something that comes with the kidney beans i found out if you put the kidney beans into a strainer and rinse all that liquid stuff off then the kidney beans are actually quite good







oh but also i just rememberd i can't eat canned foods because they have bisphenol A (BPA) and i forgot to warn people about bisphenol A (BPA).brown rice and kidney beans do not cause a bad reaction when i eat them with broccoli, unlike spagetti with broccoli which is really bad.also going from a high carb diet too the atkins diet requires adaptation. during the start you will actually feel quite crappy but then you will start feeling quite good and then 4-6 months down the road you will feel great.some parts of the adaption take along time like for your muscles your muscles don't like to overflood with glucose so if you eat a high carb diet your body will have low amounts of insulin receptors on your muscles. then once you eat a low carb diet your muscles won't be geting enough glucose and can cramp up which is mostly noticed by people who work out alot but then your body will produce lots more insulin receptors on your muscles which can take a good 4 months for some people. also like wise if you go from the atkins diet to a bad carb diet one with candy and potatos, then your muscles will overflood with glucose and you will bearly beable to move and your body will remove insulin receptors from your muscles. i tried it before with the anabolic carb up diet after being on atkins for 2 years i ate candy and potatos and well all my muscles on my whole body got soo sore and stiff i could bearly move. obviously it is something your body wants to avoid.alot of people who work out at a gym and were eating a high carb diet think they need carbohydrates for there muscles and are never able to wait long enough on a low carb diet for there body to adapt.also i know a freind from the gym who is really healthy and is on a fairly high carb diet but he still does not eat any bread or pasta or any of the truly bad blood sugar spikeing carbohydrate foods. but he still eats meat he eats buffalo which is most likely grass fed and there for very healthy.anyways you need some kind of animal product to heal a damaged stomach but you eat eggs so that's good.also i saw on one of your other posts that you drink soy milk i have experienced some of the horrors that soy is capitable of when i drank it in large amounts for 1 year when i was about 13-14 years old.it damages your thyriod, it is a protein inhibitor so it actually is reduceing the amount of protein you absorb. it can shrink your brain, in males even just a tiny bit of it can lower sperm counts by 50%. it is extremely dangerous for a pregnant mothers baby each time you eat soy the baby's area has to be washed out with water or something and if it is done too much that water runs out and then the soy posions hurt the baby and can cause birth defects.miso, tempeh and natto are the only 3 soo called safe soys because they have been fully fermented or atleast they are suposed to have been fully fermented. personally i would not risk it with western society rushing it's process but if you must eat soy then that is the only soy you would want to be eating.also note: if your a girl then since you have been drinking soy milk your natural production of estrogen has been greatly reduced. but after stoping the consumtion of soy your body will bring back it's natural production of estrogen but it may take a little while.it's like how a guy takes steroids and then his balls shrink and his body doesn't produce much natural testosterone but when he stops takeing steroids his body will bring back production but it can take a week or so of feeling crappy.http://www.westonaprice.org/soy-alert/1624.htmlhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjZs0DGW1Jkyou are ovo lacto vegetarian you can get all the protein you need from eggs the protein in eggs are 100% absorbable







i even know of a vegetarian who eats lots of eggs and is on the atkins diet.


----------



## alwaysfeltdifferent (Sep 6, 2010)

Ziggy7Thank you for responding to my query. I do want to clear up one thing and that is I don't drink or eat vast amounts of soy. In fact, I have switched from Soy milk to almond or rice milk. As stated, I eat eggs, but do use tempeh and miso at times. I, also, get most of my protein from lentils and other beans. I cook them from their natural state therefore avoiding the additives that are in the tinned variety. When I do occasionally use tinned beans, I buy only those from reputable natural food companies (no additives or preservatives). Also, the jury is still out on the pros and cons of soy products. I have read and heard conflicting ideas on it's value and that is why I have modified my consumption of tofu and soy milk. In actual fact, I kind of prefer almond milk and rice milk to soy anyway, but the health value is not something I think about with that either of these drinks as water is my go to drink, generally, as I prefer to get most of my nutrients in food that I eat rather than drink. I don't drink any milk, coffee or tea unless the tea is herbal. I have tried many diets over my lifetime from the typical North American diet, to vegetarian and at one time I was vegan. Frankly, the best I ever felt was when I was on a strict vegan diet. I'm not vegan anymore and haven't been for a long time because it is just too hard when I have a family who doesn't follow that diet and when I took a trip to Florida, my diet went out the window because I couldn't find a place that served proper fresh fruits and vegetables as alternatives to meat based meals. The obesity that I saw on the beaches in Florida was shocking. God knows what the health risk those people had. The diet I was asked to be involved with was strictly related to diet and breast cancer. It was one of the longest running diet programmes and closest watch programme at that time for breast cancer research. It did not promote a vegetarian diet, but as I mentioned, a reduction in the amount of animal protein because of the amount of fat that most meats (especially beef) provide. After 17 years they had enough data to prove that the diet was well founded in that the risk to breast cancer was reduced if one were to follow this diet (a diet more typical to the Asian population). There is very little breast cancer in this population, although it is becoming more of an issue as more Asians are being "Americanized" by our insistence in promoting fast foods in advertising.I know this is not an IBS issue, so I will get back to the concerns about my present diet compared to the Atkins one in relation to IBS D. What I found is that my D is definitely reduced and even though I still have some problems with it, it is more related to Anxiety which I don't completely have a handle on yet. I've had an anxiety disorder all of my life that eventually brought on a problem with IBS D, not the other way around. The breast cancer study diet helped with that as did the vegan diet. Now with a modified vegetarian diet (I still plan on having lobster at Xmas and the odd bit of shrimp here and there just because I do love my crustaceans and I feel it important not to be too strict with my diet), I feel better, lighter, and have had far less trips to the bathroom. Having only been back on this diet for just a month, the jury is still out on whether I will continue as it is hard when the other members of my family don't participate and I end up cooking more for both diets. But to be completely honest with you, I can't see how a meat based diet could possibly be health for you. Not only is it harmful from what my 7 years of involvement in the Breast Cancer study indicates, but from what farm animals are doing to our environment. We have to think of what we are leaving being for the next generation. There is so much conflicting information out there and I think the reason for that is that we are not all cut from the same cloth. There are some whose systems are more designed for a vegetarian diet and there are those who thrive on an animal based diet. I don't know how long I will last as a vegetarian yet again, but just for environmental issues alone, I hope I can last as I don't particularly want the next generation to have to deal with the mess we are potentially leaving behind.


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

alwaysfeltdifferentyour foods sound quite healthy geting them from natural sources with no additives or preservatives i do believe that as long as you get omega-3 and eat pasture raised chicken eggs then even if everything els is vegan you can still be healthy and you sound like you think that eating fat and meat make people fat and unhealthy? if you eat a slice of toast with it then yes it will make you fat and unhealthy because that slice of toast is refined grains and will produce a toxic blood sugar spike and which produces large amounts of insulin which is also a fat storing hormone. but a low carb diet is also known as a low insulin diet.my most heavy weight was 330 pounds then i got to about 315 and bounced around from 280-315 but then i whent on the atkins diet and droped to 230 pounds. but before that i stalled at 250 for many months because i found and ate these 10 net carbohydrate whole wheat wraps and at that time i did not know grains were a rung 9 food as in blood sugar spikeing and causes more insulin than other types of carbohydrates anyways i cut them out of my diet and droped too 230.but at 230 i stilled looked crappy. then i started going to a gym and i stay'd mostly the same weight but droped about another 50 pounds of fat and gained 53 pounds of muscle +2-7 pounds of muscle water retaining weight. and now i look good.all this weight loss happend eating as much food as i wanted. with out that hormone telling my body to store fat it was soo easy for my body to go to it's natural healthy weight.also as far as raiseing animals on farms and such i believe we should all raise them naturally as in no factorys.if you research it you will see that cows that are naturally raised and only eaten at a old age are the most healthy way for us to eat them and heres some reasons why.grass fed pasture raised cows have vitamin K2-MK4 in there fat and organs this vitamin can only be found in naturally grass fed animals and pasture raised chicken eggs and a human mothers breast milk.cows at a old age there fat then becomes rippled through out there body so they taste way better. and they get very strong yummy flavors it's not just a beefy flavor anymore so it's like we were ment to eat them at a old age.cows that are grass fed are happy and disease free they require zero antibiotics.grass fed cows have a good omega-3 too omega-6 ratio.all of the grass fed cow is good to eat that means every last bit of fat on them is good to eat so nothing go's to waste.now heres some problems with factory raised cows.they are forced to eat a grain diet which is toxic to them and makes them sick. grains give them gut infections which is why they are always fed antibiotics.when forced to eat toxic grains the cows balloon up and create a thick coat of fat this will cause discomfort and overheating and yet it is forced unto them because the grains create a toxic blood sugar spike that must be burned off or stored as fat ASAP before damageing there kidneys. ( same as in humans )grain fed cows have i think zero vitamin K2-MK4.there meat does not taste as good and there fat cells as in there fat has toxins forced into it from eating grains and antibiotics. (same as humans who eat bad)there omega-3 too omega-6 ratio is messed up. way to much omega-6.it is animal abuse because grain fed cows are in pain. cows would never eat something that is unnatural to them dr mercola even says animals can tell the difference between a GMO food and a non GMO food.now sure grain fed cows have more fat on them however the quality of the fat SUCKS compaired to grass fed cows.it would be much better to eat half the amount of fat and it be from grass fed cow fat. than to eat double the amount of fat and it be from grain fed cow fat. (unless your starving i think)EDIT: ok this probably was not the best explanation. if you already got lots of fat in your diet. then grass fed cow fat is 100% the way to go. many people have a deficiency in vitamin K2-MK4.also you look at other cultures of people like the natives you know fish heads are considerd the best part of the fish one reason because it is the part highest in fat. there are also wolfs and other animals that only eat the heads of fish.eating fat is not bad for us you know a human mothers breast milk is 50 to 57% of calories from fat. it is so low in carbohydrates that your baby is naturally not only a fat burning metabolism but also in ketosis when you breast feed. and breast feeding is the best baby food and toddler dietary supplement ever made.http://www.biblelife.org/babyfood.htmalso it is understandable that once a person is older though and they don't live near the ocean to catch fish all the time that there will be many times they won't be eating meat and will be eating vegetarian like instead which i personally believe is ok just as long as they eat some animal product once in a while like chicken eggs aleast.did you know saturated fats are actually healthy and good for us? they cause zero heart disease the cholesterol myth started with this.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8WA5wcaHp4yes thats where all the saturated fat being bad for us came from.. it's a joke and saturated fats create the large healthy fluffly LDL that has zero health risk and also your body recycles this LDL in the liver or was it kidneys? but it recycles it because it is good.here is some links you may like http://www.westonaprice.org/food-features/497-be-kind-to-your-grains.htmlshows how to produce grains the most healthy way so your rice will be extra good.http://www.westonaprice.org/take-a-guided-tour/vegetarians.htmlalso if your curious here is what people on atkins induction eat. but later on you can eat far more carbohydrates and vegetables.http://www.atkinsdietbulletinboard.com/forums/atkins-low-carb-dieting-faqs/6781-what-foods-can-eaten-induction.htmli remember reading a post of a former vegetarian on the atkin forums they said that they have far more energy on atkins than they ever had on a vegetarian diet.also becareful of the word organic because foods can be labeled organic while still haveing up to 30% GMO in them and meat can still be labeled organic while still being grain fed.and ya i agree some people can eat vegetarian like alot better than other people. i know my freind at the gym even though he eats buffalo besides that he eats mostly lot's of fruit and stuff and yet he is very healthy and strong.i also know of quite a few people on atkins forums that just love vegetables and eat ALOT of them they even go days with no meat and just vegetables while still easily being able to stay in a fat burning metabolism.


----------



## alwaysfeltdifferent (Sep 6, 2010)

I was in a study for seven years and bombarded with information about healthy eating and it would take a lot for me to change my perception of what is good and bad about a predominantly meat diet, especially beef. One needs good carbs to have a healthy diet and maybe eating large quantities of meat is great for SOME who have IBS D, but I wouldn't say it is generally a healthy diet. A diet of moderation in everything would be better than a predominately meat diet, in my humble opinion.I wish you well with your diet choice and hope that it continues to help with your IBS D. I think I'll stick to what I am doing for now.


----------



## tsuben (Sep 11, 2010)

So what do you eat on a typical day?I am so confused with all the diet tips/suggestions. I just got diagnosed with IBS. An atkins type diet seemed to be helpful, but all the fat does not seem healthy. Do you eat any fruits? My stomach does okay with melons right now. Thanks for your input!!


----------



## alwaysfeltdifferent (Sep 6, 2010)

tsuben said:


> So what do you eat on a typical day?I am so confused with all the diet tips/suggestions. I just got diagnosed with IBS. An atkins type diet seemed to be helpful, but all the fat does not seem healthy. Do you eat any fruits? My stomach does okay with melons right now. Thanks for your input!!


I agree, it is confusing. I actually was shocked that an Atkins diet would even be considered for IBS D considering all the fat that there is marbled through beef in particular. Fat generally is a huge problems for those of us who have IBS D. Having said that, the fibre in fruits and vegetables can be hard on our stomachs too. So what does one do? Which advice is correct? I think both ideas have some benefits, but personally, eating a diet high in animal fat is not one that agrees with my system. When I first was diagnosed with IBS D, I was told to stay away from dairy products and anything from a cow, including the meat. The reason for that was it became obvious that I was not able to digest those things well. So that was a no brainer. Other than that, the doctor, at that time, gave me no alternatives other than to suggest I keep a diary of what I could and couldn't eat and sent me on my way with a prescription (it was the only way you could get it at that time) for Imodium. After a while I found a diet called Fit for Life and followed that for many years. That diet is not used much today but I still have the book around and use many of the soup recipes. From there I became a vegetarian and then eventually started to re-introduce meat back into my diet. I tried beef the odd time but, generally it wasn't very successful, so I just cut it out of my diet completely. I've been vegan, vegetarian and back to eating a typical north american diet. For the past couple of months, I've gone back to a vegetarian diet but I do eat eggs and some cheeses so that makes me an octo/lacto vegetarian. On a typical day, I would have porridge made with with water, sprinkled with blackberries for breakfast or Dorcet cereal with almond milk. Lunch would be a whole wheat pita stuffed with sprouts, tomato and a couple of pieces of avocado. OR a lactose free cheese with grapes OR a pita with a nut-butter (peanut, almond or cashew) and a banana. Dinner could be anything from veggie pureed soup served with toasted pitas, a quiche of spinach or asparagus or cooked peppers,tomatoes and onions served with brown and wild rice. Snacks during the day would be a choice of applesauce, apples, grapes, almost any fruit other than citrus because they definitely make my IBS worse. I will indulge in them the odd time but with caution. I also will eat cheese and cheese based dinners with caution because once I eat many like that, I run into problems because of the lactose. I tend to drink almond or rice milk and sometimes soy, but mainly almond or rice. I drink herbal teas but water is my go to drink most of the time.That is just a little snippet of what I would eat in a typical day. There are many more dinners, lunches and snacks that I eat, but the list would be too long to mention.The bottom line is, this is a diet that works for me. I honestly don't expect anyone to understand it or accept it as theirs. I actually feel that a diet of moderation, like I did for the breast cancer research study, is probably the best. Measurements of protein should be no larger than a deck of cards (approximately 4 oz of meat a day). Measurements of veggies really have no limit but a great rule of thumb would be to divide your dinner plate into unequal thirds, one small and the other two somewhat equal. In the small third would be the meat, the other two would have the vegetables and carbs. The carb should be something like brown rice, a whole grain role, something other than white bread or rice. Cooked veggies are easier to digest for me, but I still ate raw while on this diet. As I said, moderation is the key, in my opinion. I still take Imodium when I go out as a precaution and my IBS is a directly tied to anxiety, so it can come on regardless of what I eat if I feel I'm in a stress situation. The above mentioned diets worked for me but nothing works if my anxiety is high. Imodium is my constant companion in those times.I hope this helps. Really, everyone is different and keeping a food log and diary or chart may help to clarify what your triggers are and what foods you should consider avoiding. Good luck!


----------



## Greg W (Oct 2, 2010)

I would love to discuss anything anyone has that they may wish to share. Please feel free to contact me here (copy into web browser and click a picture). Remember to put @ and . where they belong. contacts (at) rehabilitationadvocacy (dot) orgI just got another chapter back from an editor last night. The chapter topic is about our history for the past few thousand generations. I've finished a chapter on immunity and another on health.


Rubin10 said:


> If you are about to publish a book I'll be happy to share my 5 years pain journal that includes symptoms, reaction to medication, pain level, doctor's advice, etc. Rubin 10 Ph.D


----------



## Greg W (Oct 2, 2010)

The story about vitamin D is a bullseye. One thing I wanted to share with everyone is one of the things doctors told me is impossible. I react to the proteins in some kinds of food. This is called protein enteropothy. The common name is FIPES. This is a pediatric disease. I'm 54 so I don't fit the diagnostic profile. My doctors are in denial (not a river in Egypt). This appears to be some form of prejudice, but I'm not sure how to name it because it is part of standard medical practice. I know I'm right because whey and gluten give me stomach pain and fever about 48 hours after a mistake.


----------



## Greg W (Oct 2, 2010)

Everyone needs to find their own path to health. This gets easier after you stop expecting doctors to provide dietary advice. What Works for me won't work for everyone. My immune system blows a fuse when I consume any dairy, grains, cashews, peanuts, citrus, or spinach. I can't eat very much tomato, potato, rice, fruit, and starchy foods. I can eat as much meat and salad I want. Pizza, donuts and beer put me in the hospital with "diverticulitis" in April and May. I react about 24 to 48 hours after making a food mistake. Some people react to beef, pork, chicken, or other flesh. There is a good story about a Brittish physician that told his coworkers that pork made him sleepy. They got the cook to spike a meat pie with bacon. He practically went into a coma within 30 minutes. That person may need to become a vegan. There is no such thing as a medical test to help figure out that kind of thing. That may be possible in the future, but doctors have to believe that this is not some kind of fraud before that can happen. Doctors want a test that works in a lab or within an hour in the office. That may be impossible. A delayed reaction makes doctors think food sensitivity involves some kind of fraud. If you think it, then you are going to say it, and doctors have been telling that to each other for at least half a century. I think that is why we all have become so sick. Delayed reaction is caused by Killer T-cells mobilized by the thymus gland and bone marrow. Medical schools didn't start covering the thymus gland until about 10 years ago. In my humble non-medical opinion, this is what causes IBD, crohns, celiac, cardiac disease, and a range of other diseases where the cause is unknown. I hope this finds everyone well. Greg Wcontacts (at) rehabilitationadvocacy (dot) org


alwaysfeltdifferent said:


> I agree, it is confusing. I actually was shocked that an Atkins diet would even be considered for IBS D considering all the fat that there is marbled through beef in particular. Fat generally is a huge problems for those of us who have IBS D. Having said that, the fibre in fruits and vegetables can be hard on our stomachs too. So what does one do? Which advice is correct? I think both ideas have some benefits, but personally, eating a diet high in animal fat is not one that agrees with my system. When I first was diagnosed with IBS D, I was told to stay away from dairy products and anything from a cow, including the meat. The reason for that was it became obvious that I was not able to digest those things well. So that was a no brainer. Other than that, the doctor, at that time, gave me no alternatives other than to suggest I keep a diary of what I could and couldn't eat and sent me on my way with a prescription (it was the only way you could get it at that time) for Imodium. After a while I found a diet called Fit for Life and followed that for many years. That diet is not used much today but I still have the book around and use many of the soup recipes. From there I became a vegetarian and then eventually started to re-introduce meat back into my diet. I tried beef the odd time but, generally it wasn't very successful, so I just cut it out of my diet completely. I've been vegan, vegetarian and back to eating a typical north american diet. For the past couple of months, I've gone back to a vegetarian diet but I do eat eggs and some cheeses so that makes me an octo/lacto vegetarian. On a typical day, I would have porridge made with with water, sprinkled with blackberries for breakfast or Dorcet cereal with almond milk. Lunch would be a whole wheat pita stuffed with sprouts, tomato and a couple of pieces of avocado. OR a lactose free cheese with grapes OR a pita with a nut-butter (peanut, almond or cashew) and a banana. Dinner could be anything from veggie pureed soup served with toasted pitas, a quiche of spinach or asparagus or cooked peppers,tomatoes and onions served with brown and wild rice. Snacks during the day would be a choice of applesauce, apples, grapes, almost any fruit other than citrus because they definitely make my IBS worse. I will indulge in them the odd time but with caution. I also will eat cheese and cheese based dinners with caution because once I eat many like that, I run into problems because of the lactose. I tend to drink almond or rice milk and sometimes soy, but mainly almond or rice. I drink herbal teas but water is my go to drink most of the time.That is just a little snippet of what I would eat in a typical day. There are many more dinners, lunches and snacks that I eat, but the list would be too long to mention.The bottom line is, this is a diet that works for me. I honestly don't expect anyone to understand it or accept it as theirs. I actually feel that a diet of moderation, like I did for the breast cancer research study, is probably the best. Measurements of protein should be no larger than a deck of cards (approximately 4 oz of meat a day). Measurements of veggies really have no limit but a great rule of thumb would be to divide your dinner plate into unequal thirds, one small and the other two somewhat equal. In the small third would be the meat, the other two would have the vegetables and carbs. The carb should be something like brown rice, a whole grain role, something other than white bread or rice. Cooked veggies are easier to digest for me, but I still ate raw while on this diet. As I said, moderation is the key, in my opinion. I still take Imodium when I go out as a precaution and my IBS is a directly tied to anxiety, so it can come on regardless of what I eat if I feel I'm in a stress situation. The above mentioned diets worked for me but nothing works if my anxiety is high. Imodium is my constant companion in those times.I hope this helps. Really, everyone is different and keeping a food log and diary or chart may help to clarify what your triggers are and what foods you should consider avoiding. Good luck!


----------



## alwaysfeltdifferent (Sep 6, 2010)

I find this whole conversation extremely interesting. How amazing is it that even though we all have IBS D, there is no one solution to our problem? Since being back on a modified vegetarian diet (lacto ovo), I feel lighter and have more energy, but for someone like you, Greg, it would slow you down and create more problems than it is worth. There are some similarities in our diets but there appears to be more differences than similarities. Tomatoes for example, can cause problems for me as well and I have come to eat them in moderation. The odd few as more of a garnish don't seem to bother me, but to sit down and eat a whole tomato would be a mistake. I was surprised to read that you can eat salad. That is generally a trigger food for me, but I can eat spinach raw or cooked. When I do have a salad, I don't normally put any dressing on it as I don't like to disguise the taste of the vegetables in it. I like to taste their true flavours instead of the dressing. The other night I had a beautiful homemade pureed yellow split pea soup and felt terrific after and the next day. My guess is that would be a real problem for you. The pureeing does help, but even if it weren't pureed, I probably wouldn't have had a problem with it. As I said, this topic is fascinating to me because before I found this forum, I naively figure that the same diet would work for all who have IBS D. My eyes have been opened and again, as I said in a previous post, we are not all cut from the same cloth, so realizing that, why would I think that the same diet would work for all of us? Very interesting and informative!


----------



## catarific (Oct 6, 2010)

Greg,I am hoping this diet is working for you. I made the commitment to start today, as well - modifying it to my particular needs. I have had IBS for years - but with very low maintenance - NEVER had any big problems - just a flare up now and then and could eat everything - that is until now. I had either a very bad reaction to a flu vaccine, or food poisoning or a stomach virus. Had the worst gastroenteritis I ever had. I say a bad reaction to the flu vaccine because I did have the shot two weeks from the day I contracted the gastroenteritis. So however it was caused - is anyone's guess. Anyway - since then, I can no longer eat starch/grains (bread of any kind, rice, pasta, cookies, potatoes, potato chips, cereal of any kind, etc.) and fructose or high fructose. Now I have IBS-D. I had a battery of tests - all came back negative. My gastroenterologist said, as everyone here says, you have to find what works for you. So I started the Atkins low carbohydrate diet today. With everything else, at least I am not lactose intolerant - at least not for now. After many weeks (since early September), I think (or hope) I have narrowed my problem to fructose, sugar and starches (cereals, grains). I will try this out and see......Do wish me luck - I need it!Thanks!!


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Nov 2, 2010)

Some people react to beef, pork, chicken, or other flesh. There is a good story about a Brittish physician that told his coworkers that pork made him sleepy. They got the cook to spike a meat pie with bacon. He practically went into a coma within 30 minutes. That person may need to become a vegan. Greg Wcontacts (at) rehabilitationadvocacy (dot) org[/quote]I've known for years that Chicken depresses me, eggs and turkey make me sleepy, beef gives me ear infections.


----------



## alwaysfeltdifferent (Sep 6, 2010)

Ice Cream Man, I think I am more like you than the others on here who can eat meat without major problems. Turkey and chicken, I don't have too much problem with but generally all the other meats are not easily digestible for me, especially beef. My current diet is more vegetarian than not. Although lately, I've been eating a little more meat, maybe once a week. By meat, I mean fish. I tried a little bit of pork the other day and felt sluggish the rest of the night. I know that meat isn't my friend, but it just goes to show that we are all different even though we have the same disorder.


----------



## catarific (Oct 6, 2010)

I tried this and failed! I had no problem with the meats and cheese - but the vegetables made me really sick - it has been a couple days and I am finally over this. I think I made the mistake of having a salad (small) but within a hour - I was hit and this faux pas lasted two days







It was great eating a salad but the effect was not so good.....


----------



## alwaysfeltdifferent (Sep 6, 2010)

catarific said:


> I tried this and failed! I had no problem with the meats and cheese - but the vegetables made me really sick - it has been a couple days and I am finally over this. I think I made the mistake of having a salad (small) but within a hour - I was hit and this faux pas lasted two days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear that the Atkins type diet has been unsuccessful for you. What types of vegetables did you eat that made you really sick besides the salad? One thing that I find is that cooked veggies are the best route to go especially if you are having major problems with diarrhea. You mentioned in a previous post that you can't eat any grains or cereals. Have you tried oatmeal or plain white rice. Both these are soluble fibre which could help with digestion. They have been lifesavers for me in the past. Fructose and glucose are definite triggers for me too.My IBS started after having gastroenteritis. Basically the lining of my intestine was damaged from it and simply couldn't keep anything in. I lost a lot of weight and then decided to try Fit for Life diet which was a long time ago, but it did help with all it's pureed vegetable soups. Leafy vegetables I had to stay away from for obvious reasons, but other than that, it really helped me. Later on, I discovered Eating For IBS which I feel has been extremely beneficial for me over the past few years. I still use the soup recipes from Fit For Life, but have been able to incorporate many of the recipes from Eating For IBS as well. BUT, as I said in my previous response, I generally keep to a vegetarian diet (cooked veggies primarily) and that is what has kept me out of the bathroom or feeling uncomfortable. I hope you find something that gives you some relief from this annoying problem.


----------



## catarific (Oct 6, 2010)

alwaysfeltdifferent said:


> I am so sorry to hear that the Atkins type diet has been unsuccessful for you. What types of vegetables did you eat that made you really sick besides the salad? One thing that I find is that cooked veggies are the best route to go especially if you are having major problems with diarrhea. You mentioned in a previous post that you can't eat any grains or cereals. Have you tried oatmeal or plain white rice. Both these are soluble fibre which could help with digestion. They have been lifesavers for me in the past. Fructose and glucose are definite triggers for me too.My IBS started after having gastroenteritis. Basically the lining of my intestine was damaged from it and simply couldn't keep anything in. I lost a lot of weight and then decided to try Fit for Life diet which was a long time ago, but it did help with all it's pureed vegetable soups. Leafy vegetables I had to stay away from for obvious reasons, but other than that, it really helped me. Later on, I discovered Eating For IBS which I feel has been extremely beneficial for me over the past few years. I still use the soup recipes from Fit For Life, but have been able to incorporate many of the recipes from Eating For IBS as well. BUT, as I said in my previous response, I generally keep to a vegetarian diet (cooked veggies primarily) and that is what has kept me out of the bathroom or feeling uncomfortable. I hope you find something that gives you some relief from this annoying problem.


I get diarrhea from rice and oatmeal, as well. I used to be able to eat everything but after this bout of either a virus or food poisoning - my system is so sensitive to all the things I relied on when I had diarrhea. I tried string beans and brocolli (eating only the flowered parts, not the stems) and I got diarrhea. I no longer can eat carrots or potatoes. Bread, which I LOVE bothers me too. It is not the gluten - I think somehow whatever happened, made digesting anything starchy a problem. I have the same problem with high fructose or fructose. But, I am trying the Great Taste No Pain system - dividing my proteins and starches - eating them at different times. I started today and so far, I did eat some glutten free toast for breakfast, a bananna for a snack, and tuna salad for lunch - so far at 3 P.M. I am okay - but we will see how the day progresses.My doctor did a bunch of tests and all came back negative. This started in early September. I read somewhere that after a bout of food poisoning - it coud take months or even years for the intestinal track to heal







I sure hope mine heals sooner than that.I did try the Eating for IBS Diet - it made me very sick because so many of the safe foods are starches







Such as rice, bread, Nilla Vanilla cookies, etc.)


----------



## alwaysfeltdifferent (Sep 6, 2010)

catarific said:


> I get diarrhea from rice and oatmeal, as well. I used to be able to eat everything but after this bout of either a virus or food poisoning - my system is so sensitive to all the things I relied on when I had diarrhea. I tried string beans and broccoli (eating only the flowered parts, not the stems) and I got diarrhea. I no longer can eat carrots or potatoes. Bread, which I LOVE bothers me too. It is not the gluten - I think somehow whatever happened, made digesting anything starchy a problem. I have the same problem with high fructose or fructose. But, I am trying the Great Taste No Pain system - dividing my proteins and starches - eating them at different times. I started today and so far, I did eat some glutten free toast for breakfast, a bananna for a snack, and tuna salad for lunch - so far at 3 P.M. I am okay - but we will see how the day progresses.My doctor did a bunch of tests and all came back negative. This started in early September. I read somewhere that after a bout of food poisoning - it coud take months or even years for the intestinal track to heal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You would have done well on the old Fit For Life diet. The premise was to separate starch from protein and I believe that is what helped me when I completely screwed up my digestive system. Your doctor is right, it can take months or years to get it back in shape. I still have some problems (obviously or I wouldn't be on this site) but not nearly what I had when I was first diagnosed. I still have some of the recipes for soups if you are interested. BTW, I don't care what part of broccoli you eat, it still has fibre. The stems maybe more, but the flower part has fibre too and string beans are very high fibre...definitely something to avoid while you are going through this difficult time.


----------

